# powerhead for water flow in 72 gallon



## aquasox (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi,

I'm thinking of getting a small powerhead for my 72-gallon tank to increase water flow. Filtration is by an Eheim Ecco canister filter and I want to place the powerhead on the opposite end of the tank from the filter.

Can anybody recommend a small powerhead and gph? I don't want to create too much surface agitation as I'm injecting CO2...can I place the powerhead well below the waterline? Would this still be effective if I did so?

Thanks


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I am interested in a similar question but for my 80 gallon. Any recomendations on brands of powerheads and recomended gph flow for our tanks?


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

Maxi-jet powerheads are the best. Long lasting, high flow, fully submersible, and work well under extreme conditions. Saltwater people swear by them. It's your lucky day, drsfostersmith.com is having a sell on them. This link includes the gph rates. For large tanks 70-90 I would go with the Maxijet 900 or 1200. You won't be disappointed. Please write a review in the review section if you decided to go with them. That goes for people who have them already too! 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Produ...ll&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&N=2004&Nty=1

Sully


----------

